# Vodafone 3G - bangalore pathetic speeds. Who is better



## dabster (Sep 30, 2012)

Image says it all. Pretty bad I think it is. Using it thru the phone itself - wifi tethering.
Is it supposed to be this bad ? or its just my connection.

One thing that I have seen is it takes a bit of time after data is enabled to actually have it connected - somewhere around a minute or so.. The phone showed H in black and takes a minute to go blue H. (Any android user will mostly get this..). Is there some changes to APN that I should do ?

At last also suggest which 3G is better in bangalore.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello.. Greetings
I am a regular user of Airtel 3G and am based out of Bangalore.. I consistently get 3mbps + speed
*www.speedtest.net/android/248667222.png 
Go for them. 
And yea I often use WiFi tethering so that I can use it for surfing on my laptop. 
Feel free to ask anything....

Using Galaxy S2 with Stock ICS but rooted.


----------



## Dushie (Oct 1, 2012)

R u sure you are on 3G network as the speed test speed is low and it looks like the phone is connected to 2G network. Airtel 3G is good if you are planning to switch.


----------



## dabster (Oct 1, 2012)

Dushie said:


> R u sure you are on 3G network as the speed test speed is low and it looks like the phone is connected to 2G network. Airtel 3G is good if you are planning to switch.


Yeah I made sure that settings are <3G only> so phone was on 3G but I guess i get low speeds only when the connection has just started..

@thor: much thanks. have you configured the apn on your phone manually? or there was no need to - for vodafone customer care says no need for any settings but then its always slow when I start using it. mine doesn't have anything except that its www type APN.


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi dabster, 
No problem, you are most welcome. 
To enable 3G I had to send "3G" to 121
And airtel sent across all the settings necessary. I did not change anything manually.. This is applicable to android handsets though ( mine is Galaxy S2).
The settings are sent to my set automatically whenever I format my set and install a new os or when I go into roaming. 

I also have an older windows mobile 6.1 handset which also has an airtel connection but I have to configure 3G settings manually there. I but airtel is kind enough to send me these manual changes over a sms whenever I reset the cell or go into roaming. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am on Airtel 3G too. The speeds are good, showing 3+ mbps on speedtest. Sometimes you are reduced to 2G when there is no 3G reception but I think Airtel offers good coverage compared to competition.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Oct 3, 2012)

Airtel work best .


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 3, 2012)

Well for me Vodafone 3g was pathetic. I always used to get SIM DATA REFRESHING toast on my S2. I contacted the CC and they replaced my sim but didnt help. I have now switched back to 2G plan. 

Due to the refreshing thing, my battery used to drain in less than 14 hrs.


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

Great! so i know airtel is way better in speeds. but nobody tried aircel? I am considering aircel with data dongle - as the plan is way cheaper Rs997 for 10GB.


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2012)

I have couple of colleagues using airtel, they say 3g is pretty good so you can go for it. 

But I am wondering if there's any particular reason you need 10gb bandwidth on mobile 3G? 
I hope you are not substituting it for dedicated broadband..


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

Thor said:


> I have couple of colleagues using airtel, they say 3g is pretty good so you can go for it.
> 
> But I am wondering if there's any particular reason you need 10gb bandwidth on mobile 3G?
> I hope you are not substituting it for dedicated broadband..



I am  - and hence looking for second sim and a data dongle if vodafone is bad.


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2012)

Typo in my previous post.... 
I meant couple of my colleagues are
Using AIRCEL 3g and they are pretty happy with it.... 

Why not go for ACT broadband or airtel Broadband? 
I have 10mbps for 1400 bucks with 75 gb FUP and 2mbps post FUP usage from ACT...... Pretty consistent speed.... 

I generally keep 2GB 3G recharge for on the move net thirst....


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

Thor said:


> Using AIRCEL 3g and they are pretty happy with it....
> 
> I generally keep 2GB 3G recharge for on the move net thirst....



thanks - I will check there plans then.. My needs are actually on the move only, previously had used a Reliance netconnect dongle. but that died down.
Best option looks to be a Huawei e303c new dongle with aircel plan. let's see..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2012)

i am getting pathetic vodafone 3g speeds in mumbai as well..pings are usually high & speedtest shows the speed around 1Mbps max..i also had an airtel 3g dongle & the performance was twice as better as vodafone...


----------

